# Savannah had a nose bleed



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I told my husband to give the dogs a really good walk as we had visitors coming and they had to have an evening in the kitchen. I was shocked hearing him come back after 10 minutes he shouted Savannahs hurt herself, she had blood all around her face and in her beard her mouth was red with blood, we thought she may have bit her tongue or broke a tooth on the ball, he held her while I tried to look, we both got covered in blood I checked her mouth thoroughly and just couldn't work it out, then he lifted her in a certain position and the blood was pouring from her nose! I put pressure on it with kitchen towel and it stopped. After about half an hour and cleaning her up I said just to take them to the little park for a gentler walk (if there is such a thing with a cockapoo) but again it started and she came home covered in blood again!

In all my years of having and knowing dogs I have never known one to have a nose bleed, I am hoping it is just one of those freak things.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, that must have been a shock to deal with. I haven't any advice sorry, just well wishes xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry that happened. That really would have scared me. I hope she is ok. Are you going to get it check out?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

If it happens again I will definately get it checked out, I am already apprehensive about her walk tomorrow, hopefully it won't happen again and maybe somehow she had banged it?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Maybe she sniffed something and got poked up the nose, a stick or something. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG I would of lost my mind! That is so strange I never heard of a dog bleeding from the nose. I hope she will be ok! I'm surprised Molly didn't get one today we went to visit a friend and she has a huge husky. They were in the front yard and the husky had a pee by a tree and Molly was right up his bum so he kicked his legs after he was done and kicked her right in the face. We laughed cause it was cute she didn't seem phased by it at all but it must of hurt her

Hugs to little Savannah! Hope she will be ok!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor Molly she was only checking all was in order


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> Poor Molly she was only checking all was in order


Guess she was checking a bit too close ha!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh dear! That's so scary!!!!! I really hope it doesn't happen again. I must admit I've never heard of dogs having nosebleeds?!

X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just googled it. There can be quite a few causes, a knock being one of them. Seed getting lodged another one. Plus others. You did the right thing with your first aid, but a visit to the vet might be a good idea. Don't worry if her poo is black or if she is sick. She will have swallowed a lot of blood.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How is she today? I'd get her to a vet too. Dogs do not normally get nose bleeds and if there is a seed or something causing it you want to be sure it is out. Good luck with her!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks, I am hoping she just missed timed picking up the ball and gave herself a bang. She seems ok today, she seems a bit quieter but I think that could be me being paranoid. We have the builders in so she won't be getting her walk until later which will obviously get her heart pumping faster and if there was any reoccurrence we would take her straight to the vet. I have had a looked up her nose with a torch cannot see any forgein bodies.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It sounds like you are right on top of it, I'll keep fingers crossed here it was just a random one of.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear this and I hope it's a one off. You're much braver than me. I would have been to the vet straightaway. Let us know how she gets on!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am releaved to say Savannah had a really good run tonight and no reoccurence of her nose bleed. That was one I hope we can just put down to experience. Once I applied pressure it did stop quite quickly thankfully or I would have been panicing. I read up about dog nose bleeds a bit today and the best thing to do is apply an ice pack, hopefully I won't need to use that knowledge but good to know.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So glad to hear she is ok.


----------

